
Using a VPN may make you less secure - stu2b50
https://stu2b50.dev/posts/using-a-vpn-may09f83
======
city41
It bothers me that VPN providers advertise how using public wifi is "insecure"
and that you need a VPN to be safe. It's a bald faced lie and they know it.

Also regarding the article, you can prevent your ISP from seeing your DNS
lookups by using DNS over HTTPS such as with a pi-hole: [https://docs.pi-
hole.net/guides/dns-over-https/](https://docs.pi-hole.net/guides/dns-over-
https/)

------
lilbaine
I have always felt this way about VPN's and they become the gate-keepers of
your data. Then they are "hacked" and it becomes public information for sale.

